# Life cycle of pythons - Hatchling to Juvenile to Adult



## atothej09 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I have googled, then googled, then googled and cannot seem to get a definitive answer to the question of a life cycle of a python.

I have: 
1 X Childrens Python
1 X Spotted Python
1 X Murray Darling
1 X Stimsons (coming soon)

I am trying to find out the life cycles for these animals.

You read and hear about hatchlings, juveniles, adults...but when exactly do these snakes become these categories.

Obviously hatchlings are babies (newborns), but when do they then become juveniles? and then when do they become adults?

Anyone got the answer?

Cheers!!


----------



## jham66 (Feb 10, 2011)

I am not 100% certain, but I don't think the question has a definitive answer. The rate at which they will mature will depend, in part, to the rate at which they are fed, temperature and the individual. Females (because of the energy requirements of developing follicles, eggs and incubation) will also need to have a decent amount of energy stores in the form of body mass. A three year old feather-weight won't breed and if she does she does at the risk of death! 

Hatchies: as you say, are newly hatched.
Juvies: just about anytime after they hatch until when they are sexually mature.
Yearling: .... year old, duh!
Sub Adult: are approaching the age at which they would breed.

The Maculosa/Stimson mature at around 18 months.
Murray and other larger python; 2-3 years


----------



## atothej09 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks jham66, nice reply, great information.
I have been learned!


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 10, 2011)

jham66 You may want to rethink your guide because by your theory a 2yo python is still a juvi..... ! ?

I dont have a definate guide, but to me its....
Hatchies: less than 3 months
Juvies:between 3 and 12 months
Yearling between 1 and 2 years.
after 2 years they are 'young adults' until they sexually mature at which time they become adults


----------



## jham66 (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes, I still agree with me..... lol..... It's a fuzzy line..... A juvenile by dictionary definition is a "young animal that has not reached sexual maturity". I think that is where the forefathers have added "sub adult". There should be no definite definition because we have changed the terms to fit our situation.


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 10, 2011)

That sounds fair, and like you say, there is no definative answer, I know I asked the same question when i first got into pythons and never got an answer, but from trawling the 'for sale' sections of this and other forums the ages and common descriptions are as i've listed above,
I'm not saying its right... just an observation to give a general guide.


----------



## pythrulz (Feb 10, 2011)

As with nearly everything else in the herp world nothing definative and you will find a million different answers to the same question
hatchie 1-6 month
juvie-6-12 month
yearling-1-2 years and


----------



## atothej09 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your input...looks like I won't get a definitive answer, but at least I have a far better idea now.
To Jaxrtfm : that little dragon in your pic, where do I get one?? Do they bite?


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 10, 2011)

If I can find another one, I might have to breed them, luckily they live for 100yrs so he's got plenty of time to find a mate, and no he doesnt bite but he gives a whole new meaning to "getting flamed"

glad to see that you are getting some other responses too. at least now you're as confused as the rest of us


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 10, 2011)

Don't forget "neonate" - new-born less that 4 months old. Just to complicate things little more. lol


----------



## hornet (Feb 10, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> jham66 You may want to rethink your guide because by your theory a 2yo python is still a juvi..... ! ?
> 
> I dont have a definate guide, but to me its....
> Hatchies: less than 3 months
> ...


 
all depends of species, in some species yes 2 years old is still juvies, others 2yrs old is adult, then it also comes down to feeding. Impossible to give a guide, even a rough guide that covers all species


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok, i admit i dont do any other species than Morelia, but aren't neonates just in the GTP family ?? 
All he said he has is a childrens, a spotted, a MD and soon a Stimmie, No i'm not arguing, just dont want to throw more confusion in there than there already is...


----------



## jack (Feb 10, 2011)

a neonate is anything that has just been born... or i guess that has just hatched, though i would only use the term neonate for livebearers myself and stick with hatchling for things that hatch


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 10, 2011)

See, everyone has their own ideas


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 11, 2011)

hornet said:


> all depends of species, in some species yes 2 years old is still juvies, others 2yrs old is adult, then it also comes down to feeding. Impossible to give a guide, even a rough guide that covers all species


 
Agree 100% , I have a 3 year old Centralian Python pair that I tried to breed this season, if they were adults I would have hatchies right now


----------



## atothej09 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm glad I brought this discussion topic up, good education for all, thanks everyone


----------

